# Baseball Hat Display- Sketchup Help



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I am building a display case for a friends collection of ball caps. I drew up my first drawing in SketchUp and just want to know if anyone has any comments or suggestions in the design. 

I found out this evening that he would like to have a glass door(s) on the front. I made the face frame to have a 7/8" reveal on the inside top of each box in case he would like to add some tape LED lights inside in the future. I'll probably end up making a chase down both outer sides for wires as well as cut a shallow dado through the vertical pieces behind the face frame to run the light strips right through.

I'll attach the sketchup file for more detailed viewing.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Have you considered thinning down the vertical dividers? It just looks real busy and I would try to find a way to lighten up the interior space with thinner wood since the hats obviously don't weigh very much. What wood species were you considering?


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

The vertical dividers are 3/4" with 1/4" dado on each side for the shelf's. The shelfs are 1/4 thick and will mos likely be mdf painted black, with everything else being maple ply, minus the face frame being solid maple.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

The horizontal and vertical dividers being different thicknesses give me some heartburn but I'm pretty anal that way. I would probably use 1/2" birch plywood with half lap joints to put it all together. As far as lighting, I've found rope lighting doesn't give as much light as I've wanted but your situation may be different.


----------

